#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Freebies & Perks >  > Free Course Modern Copywriting: Writing copy that sells in 2018

## Beacon

The words you write for your business are directly tied to the overall success of your marketing efforts. On top of that, choosing the right words can make the difference between your launch hitting 5 figures or 7 figures.



Your click through rates hovering at 15% or 70%Your Facebook posts being shared 20 times or 2,000 timesYour landing pages converting at 5% or 65%


And most importantly, The right words can make the difference between your business fighting to keep the lights on vs. your business breaking sales records every time you launch a new promotion. Well, thats exactly what youre going to learn how to do in this course.

*Who is the target audience?

*

Anyone interested in learning the art and science of copywritingAspiring copywriters wanting to master their skillsMarketing professionals looking to develop their careerBusiness owners who want to understand how copywriting can improve their marketing effortsFreelancers who want to learn how to become an effective copywriterEntrepreneurs, startups and business people wanting to understand how copywriting can grow their businessWeb and graphic designers needing to understand the role or copywritingAnyone aspiring to reach new customers and improve sales conversion

Get this $199 worth Premium course Free Now : Modern Copywriting: Writing copy that sells in 2018 | Udemy

----------

